# Buchu EO fixative



## GraceDarlingSoaps (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi fellow soapers, We have an EO from South Africa called Buchu. A family member used to farm this and told me it was used in the perfume industry as a scent fixative. I have been using this recently in my CP soaps in very small amounts eg 5 to 10 drops ppo and my scents are definitely fading less eg citrus scents. Just thought I would share this but I don't know how easy it is to obtain outside South Africa. Even here it is very expensive relative to other EO's but a very small amount seems to be effective. Grace Darling Soaps


----------



## janzo (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi GDS, are you using EO'S or fragrance oils?


----------



## GraceDarlingSoaps (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Janzo, I only use EO's. The Buchu is also an EO,
GraceDarlingSoaps


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2015)

I've never heard of Buchu, it sound really interesting!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 21, 2015)

Sounds interesting, does yours smell strongly?  The link below says it is very "black-currenty".  Also some cautions about usage amounts.  If they could figure out a way to extract the fixative properties, it would be awesome, and a great business opp for somebody!  But I guess that is not the way it works with e.o.'s?  Don't use them that much.  The only fixatives I've seen discussed seem to have issues (benzoin/potential irritant, orris root/too expensive, etc.)

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/essential-oils/buchu.htm


----------



## GraceDarlingSoaps (Sep 22, 2015)

It does have a blackcurrant smell and is apparently used to flavor medicines. In the small amounts I am using in my soaps the smell is not evident.


----------

